# Bamboo



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

i bought 3 bamboo plants the other day and put them in my tank. you think they will grow underwater? they have some nice roots on them and i put a root tab in today.

thanks


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

If it real bamboo it does not grow in water. What it probably is is Dracena sanderiana with its leaves pulled off to look like bamboo, these are often sold in those glass vases as "lucky bamboo" It is not a true aquatic plant and will soon die and rot in the water causing all kinds of problems.

Either way I would not put it in your tank.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

the stuff i bought has leaves. heres a pic. so will it grow?
View attachment 88820


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

kyle_5rb said:


> the stuff i bought has leaves. heres a pic. so will it grow?
> View attachment 88820


If you submerge the roots it should grow, if you submerge the whole plant it will die.

It is not an submersable plant.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

damn!!, it looks so good in there too


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Just google lucky bamboo for some info on them, they are really cool to try to grow but are definetly not going to grow in an aquarium.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

well so far my lucky bamboo has been in my tank a month and it still looks as healthy as when I put it in.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

steve1337 said:


> well so far my lucky bamboo has been in my tank a month and it still looks as healthy as when I put it in.


did you do any research prior to putting the bamboo in your tank or are you just experimenting?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

steve1337 said:


> well so far my lucky bamboo has been in my tank a month and it still looks as healthy as when I put it in.


It will work for a while maybe a few months, but eventually it will die. If you want to keep it in the water just keep an eye on it and the water chemistry and pull it out as soon as you notice it going bad. Its like mondo grass, you can find at petsmart, they have it displayed as a submergable plant but in a few months it will die and a rotting plant is the same as a rotting fish in your tank.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

its not realy an experiment. Someone else on this forum has lucky bamboo in his tank, He said he has had it for a few months and it is still going strong. So I figured I would give it a shot. If I have to replace it every 3 months thats still not too bad...


----------



## Darkwolf2790 (Nov 22, 2005)

so heres my ? if i could find/grow bamboo out to have the tips and a few leaves out of the top of the tank and the rest of the plant under would it work out ? my tank is 2 feet tall .... would to much be underwater


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

ISnt there a plant that looks jsut like Bamboo?


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

i say other wise.....

i have many sticks of bamboo or the "lucky bamboo" in my fish tank , the only ones thats die is the one that isnt getting light and the tops arnt coverd in wax, . when u cut bamboo u need to cover one of the cut sides with wax, or it will start to die , my wax fell of and the on stick is dieing ,all the other ones look fine , i have them ther for 2 weeks and i have no problem, , my bamboo are all 100% under water , and i have no porblems, some have started to grow roots too

here are some pics


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

the natives are restless...looks like a jungle theme


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i have a few pieces of lucky bamboo in my 5g guppy tank and they have been in there underwater for over a year, its low light tank so it grows very slowly but no rot or anything and the roots cover the bottom of the gravel.
if my son would just stop pulling it out it would grow alot better.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

i also noticed, they need leaves to grow, the stick u see stated to die i took them out and there growing normal, iam gonna wait intill leaves come out and then ill but them back in


----------

